# If all Uber drivers gave 2 stars max to non tippers, it would solve the problem.



## Sal29

Any Uber driver who ever gives 5 stars to a non tipper is a big part of the problem.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

How would that solve anything? Uber doesn't care about pax ratings, just driver rating


----------



## Drivers Unite!!

The whole rating system is a farce. Uber allows Pax to rate drivers so that drivers will be forced to operate under their set of Nazi rules and regulations which ensure that their drivers will continue to be under their control and code of conduct. 
Driver's are allowed to rate pax so that they have a false sense of control that they will know who does and doesn't tip. This would work if half the pax tipped but when 1 out of 15 pax tip, the whole rating system is absolutely worthless. We are dealing with some of the worst filth and scum on the planet in Uber and Lyft Pax.
12 rides yesterday, no tips. 5 were on Lyft. Doesn't seem like the tipping option helps. They are all classless filth.
I am beginning to reexamine my tipping habits. I may stop tipping everyone. If I don't get tips, nobody else does. All Uber and Lyft drivers should start doing this. But if we all do that, does that mean the terrorists have won?


----------



## Sal29

With 2 stars for non tippers, drivers would know not to pick up non tippers with extremely low ratings. and the pax would be forced to either start tipping or take Lyft or a Cab.


----------



## Drivers Unite!!

I know what you're saying Sal and I am obviously on your side. The main problem is getting drivers on board with any form of driver protest. We need a leader that is the voice for all Uber drivers and some form of highly visible and broad sweeping organization and communication forum and right now, nothing close to that exists. The main problem isn't even tipping. It's the ludicrously low rates Uber is charging that is the main problem. They keep cutting rates when there is absolutely no need to do so. If someone could just call a strike for a week where nobody drove for Uber they would have to raise rates. But that is obviously not going to happen. So if we can't get everyone to not drive for a week which is the obvious solution to our main problem which is slave wages, we aren't going to be able to convince people to not pick up pax with bad ratings.


----------



## ten25

Uber can just remove the passenger rating at a moments notice - that being said I usually rate 4 stars for passengers who don't tip, and adjust down from there depending on their behavior...

I do 1 star for highly unprofitable trips, since I don't want to pick those people up again (such as waiting 2+ hours at the airport and getting a fare close by, or far request who goes down the street... but I don't really do any far away pick ups anymore unless it's on the way to somewhere I'm going)


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Drivers Unite!! said:


> I am beginning to reexamine my tipping habits. I may stop tipping everyone. If I don't get tips, nobody else does. All Uber and Lyft drivers should start doing this. But if we all do that, does that mean the terrorists have won?


Great! Everyone in this country should do the same exact thing. The tipping system should be completely disbanded once and for all.


----------



## wethepeople

Drivers Unite!! said:


> The whole rating system is a farce. Uber allows Pax to rate drivers so that drivers will be forced to operate under their set of Nazi rules and regulations which ensure that their drivers will continue to be under their control and code of conduct.
> Driver's are allowed to rate pax so that they have a false sense of control that they will know who does and doesn't tip. This would work if half the pax tipped but when 1 out of 15 pax tip, the whole rating system is absolutely worthless. We are dealing with some of the worst filth and scum on the planet in Uber and Lyft Pax.
> 12 rides yesterday, no tips. 5 were on Lyft. Doesn't seem like the tipping option helps. They are all classless filth.
> I am beginning to reexamine my tipping habits. I may stop tipping everyone. If I don't get tips, nobody else does. All Uber and Lyft drivers should start doing this. But if we all do that, does that mean the terrorists have won?


No man.. please continue tipping elsewhere.
if we stopped giving tips just because riders don't tip us then we wouldn't be any better than them.
I gave a $2 tip at Subway yesterday and $1.50 at a donut shop.

We work in the service industry and we work for pennies, we deserve tips.
If people don't tip they deserve to be tattoed a 1Star on their faces (that's our only legal weapon..)


----------



## dnlbaboof

we wouldnt need tips if uber paid us 1.80 per mile


----------



## Coachman

Sal29 said:


> With 2 stars for non tippers, drivers would know not to pick up non tippers with extremely low ratings. and the pax would be forced to either start tipping or take Lyft or a Cab.


I don't mean to be so harsh... but this is about the single stupidest idea I've ever seen on this board.

If all passengers who don't tip get rated 2 stars... then about 95% of your pings will come from 2 star riders. What have you solved?


----------



## There’s no need to tip

wethepeople said:


> We work in the service industry and we work for pennies, we deserve tips.


This is where you are wrong. You don't DESERVE tips automatically by the nature of your job. You EARN tips.


----------



## wethepeople

lol thanks.. but I do not believe I am wrong at all.

Those who have read many of my other posts know more details,
Those who have met me in person even know much more, but I am happy to let you know:

My alltime rating was 4.93 and just dropped to 4.90 because I tried to push my acceptance rate up and my cancellation rate down to meet ubers guarantee requirements. I now had to pick up even low rated riders and they simply don't deserve to be picked up. When I noticed that my rating had dropped after just a weekend from 4.93 to 4.90 I started not caring about the guarantees any longer.

Nice people will for sure get the driver that goes the extra mile and a ride in a nicer car.

So you tell me if you believe that drivers of my kind don't deserve tips..

but it's no offense at all, I mean I understood your post since you said "not by nature of the job"
that's why I wanted to explain that most driver did a great job (I'm not the only one)
They offered water and gums and a clean, safe and especially cheap ride.

People don't deserve that by nature but uber tries to trick us to accept low rated pax with a $12 per hour guarantee.. a good driver with some luck still makes more on good days or nights.


----------



## dnlbaboof

at 80 cents per mile now tips are needed more than ever, uber urges against tips because rich people who make 100k a year need poor people to wear down their cars for 80 cents a mile, 1/4th the price of a taxi for spoiled millenials, the sharing economy is basically fuedalism


----------



## There’s no need to tip

dnlbaboof said:


> at 80 cents per mile now tips are needed more than ever, uber urges against tips because rich people who make 100k a year need poor people to wear down their cars for 80 cents a mile, 1/4th the price of a taxi for spoiled millenials, the sharing economy is basically fuedalism


Are you an uber driver? If so, why do you drive for that rate?


----------



## dnlbaboof

i dont drive much anymore but I still do sometimes as I need a job


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

There's no need to tip said:


> Are you an uber driver? If so, why do you drive for that rate?


Why don't you just go away? We all know you're just cheap. You have absolutely nothing to contribute here.


----------



## dnlbaboof

im fine with no tipping but why do they have to make the rates so low per mile???? like 1/5 ataxi, why not half a taxi???? these tech companies just live off VC money and go for a race to the bottom


----------



## UberLou

Coachman said:


> I don't mean to be so harsh... but this is about the single stupidest idea I've ever seen on this board.
> 
> If all passengers who don't tip get rated 2 stars... then about 95% of your pings will come from 2 star riders. What have you solved?


They will 2 star their way to deactivation, Uber will question why they are rating passengers so low and if you don't have a proper explanation deactivation city!


----------



## There’s no need to tip

dnlbaboof said:


> i dont drive much anymore but I still do sometimes as I need a job


The point was, if it isn't profitable for you, why would you still do it at all? How does working a job that doesn't net you any money help you?


----------



## dnlbaboof

There's no need to tip said:


> The point was, if it isn't profitable for you, why would you still do it at all? How does working a job that doesn't net you any money help you?


good question i need to keep busy thats why even though somedays I barely make anything. i cant work a real corporate job due to some health issues, otherwise Id never do this dead end nightmare, ok exxagerating but things didnt go the way I planned


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

UberLou said:


> They will 2 star their way to deactivation, Uber will question why they are rating passengers so low and if you don't have a proper explanation deactivation city!


Doubtful. Does Uber actually ask?


----------



## UberLou

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Doubtful. Does Uber actually ask?


If you consistently rate passengers poorly without leaving feedback they will question it and you will get an email. Trust me on this, I work in the same building as Uber in my full-time job here in Atlanta. I know one of the guys that works on the back end, I met him at one of the driver mixers. He has taught me many things to avoid getting attention from Uber.


----------



## ColdRider

There's no need to tip said:


> The point was, if it isn't profitable for you, why would you still do it at all? How does working a job that doesn't net you any money help you?


Maybe quitting makes too much sense?


----------



## UberTaxPro

ColdRider said:


> Maybe quitting makes too much sense?


especially when working makes no cents!


----------



## DSLRreel

UberLou said:


> If you consistently rate passengers poorly without leaving feedback they will question it and you will get an email. Trust me on this, I work in the same building as Uber in my full-time job here in Atlanta. I know one of the guys that works on the back end, I met him at one of the driver mixers. He has taught me many things to avoid getting attention from Uber.


What are these "things to avoid getting attention from Uber?"


----------



## Novus Caesar

There's no need to tip said:


> The point was, if it isn't profitable for you, why would you still do it at all? How does working a job that doesn't net you any money help you?


It is not profitable, but it does allow me to reallocate funds from one source to another. I am destroying my car by putting 100 miles on it per 5 hours, but I get $50 in exchange. I have actually lost money in the exchange, but otherwise I would not have the cash. It is like taking a cash advance on my car with a high interest rate.


----------



## Tequila Jake

There are two issues I see with the idea:

1. It won't get anybody's attention unless you can organize well over 50% of Uber drivers and get them to agree it's a good idea. (I don't think it's a good idea myself)

2. How many drivers decide whether or not to take a call based on passenger rating? I'd say 80-90% of the time I'm driving when I get a ping and barely have time to look at the address to decide whether to take it, much less rating. And quite often the ping is for a stacked call where you don't see the rating at all.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Novus Caesar said:


> It is not profitable, but it does allow me to reallocate funds from one source to another. I am destroying my car by putting 100 miles on it per 5 hours, but I get $50 in exchange. I have actually lost money in the exchange, but otherwise I would not have the cash. It is like taking a cash advance on my car with a high interest rate.


Interesting take on things... Is there no other minimum wage job you can do instead or do you do this on the side?


----------



## Novus Caesar

There's no need to tip said:


> Interesting take on things... Is there no other minimum wage job you can do instead or do you do this on the side?


I do this on the side. I'm a high school teacher.


----------



## NASCAR1991

Drivers Unite!! said:


> The whole rating system is a farce. Uber allows Pax to rate drivers so that drivers will be forced to operate under their set of Nazi rules and regulations which ensure that their drivers will continue to be under their control and code of conduct.
> Driver's are allowed to rate pax so that they have a false sense of control that they will know who does and doesn't tip. This would work if half the pax tipped but when 1 out of 15 pax tip, the whole rating system is absolutely worthless. We are dealing with some of the worst filth and scum on the planet in Uber and Lyft Pax.
> 12 rides yesterday, no tips. 5 were on Lyft. Doesn't seem like the tipping option helps. They are all classless filth.
> I am beginning to reexamine my tipping habits. I may stop tipping everyone. If I don't get tips, nobody else does. All Uber and Lyft drivers should start doing this. But if we all do that, does that mean the terrorists have won?


I already do that. Bartenders hate it. But i tell them that..oh i thought tip was included..


----------



## MulletMan

There's no need to tip said:


> The point was, if it isn't profitable for you, why would you still do it at all? How does working a job that doesn't net you any money help you?


I can't explain why, but I am guessing he would rather do something other than going on food stamps. I imagine also that he is hoping to avoid pax like you who don't tip people in the service industry. Or is it just your driver that you don't tip? Do you tip the pizza boy? the waitress? the bag boy? the bartender? The exotic dancer? the doorman? The valet? the bellhop? the taxi driver? the chauffeur? the massage ? the hair stylist? the barber? the tatt artist? the maid? the dog groomer? the concierge? the wedding planner? the caterer?
I suppose you would say 'it says no tip needed, it's right there on the app.' Well I don't believe everything I see on the internet. Common sense tells me that a driver is in the service industry and deserves a tip. Even though most service industry workers would consider a dollar a crappy tip, your driver would think that at least you cared. It's a starting point and I suggest you open your cheap ass wallet.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

MulletMan said:


> I can't explain why, but I am guessing he would rather do something other than going on food stamps. I imagine also that he is hoping to avoid pax like you who don't tip people in the service industry. Or is it just your driver that you don't tip? Do you tip the pizza boy? the waitress? the bag boy? the bartender? The exotic dancer? the doorman? The valet? the bellhop? the taxi driver? the chauffeur? the massage ? the hair stylist? the barber? the tatt artist? the maid? the dog groomer? the concierge? the wedding planner? the caterer?
> I suppose you would say 'it says no tip needed, it's right there on the app.' Well I don't believe everything I see on the internet. Common sense tells me that a driver is in the service industry and deserves a tip. Even though most service industry workers would consider a dollar a crappy tip, your driver would think that at least you cared. It's a starting point and I suggest you open your cheap ass wallet.


Wow.... people tip dog groomers, wedding planners and caterers???? This shit REALLY is out of control.


----------



## Simon

dnlbaboof said:


> we wouldnt need tips if uber paid us 1.80 per mile


I was just saying that to another driver.


----------



## Jimmy Uber

Sal29 said:


> Any Uber driver who ever gives 5 stars to a non tipper is a big part of the problem.


I agree. Tippers operate under the misconception (fostered by Uber), that drivers are well compensated. I work my ass off and will probably make $30k BEFORE EXPENSES!


----------



## MulletMan

There's no need to tip said:


> Wow.... people tip dog groomers, wedding planners and caterers???? This shit REALLY is out of control.


This is the American culture. I realize other cultures may not understand our culture, but when in America do what Americans do or you will be considered by many to be a dbag. I am assuming you are not American born. Can you tell me what is taboo culture wise in your culture?


----------



## renbutler

There's no need to tip said:


> Wow.... people tip dog groomers, wedding planners and caterers???? This shit REALLY is out of control.


Don't forget the free huggers!

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2016/05/13/free-hugs-guy-punching-incident-court/

Yep, VERY out of control.


----------



## NachonCheeze

MulletMan said:


> Do you tip ......The exotic dancer?


Always tip the exotic dancer....thats a no brainer


----------



## There’s no need to tip

MulletMan said:


> This is the American culture. I realize other cultures may not understand our culture, but when in America do what Americans do or you will be considered by many to be a dbag. I am assuming you are not American born. Can you tell me what is taboo culture wise in your culture?


Born and raised American and know the usual professions that "deserve" tips, I just have never heard of these being in that category. Just goes to show how ever expanding it is.



renbutler said:


> Don't forget the free huggers!
> 
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2016/05/13/free-hugs-guy-punching-incident-court/
> 
> Yep, VERY out of control.


Hahahahahaha amazing! That smug entitled Canadian tourist thought she could get a hug for free without giving a tip! She got what she deserved.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

Pax gets 4 stars, you want the 5th, you buy it. There are reasons to go lower but this isn't the thread for that.


----------



## Sly

I think, me telling pax that I score 4's for those who don't tip, causes them to score me a 4.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

Sly said:


> I think, me telling pax that I score 4's for those who don't tip, causes them to score me a 4.


I don't tell them the requirements for various scores... that would just be silly.


----------



## MrA

I hear you. I drove 12 minutes to pick up a passenger, that only rode for 3 minutes, no tip! $2.75 fare. BS


----------



## DSLRreel

MrA said:


> I hear you. I drove 12 minutes to pick up a passenger, that only rode for 3 minutes, no tip! $2.75 fare. BS


You failed by driving 12 minutes. Don't accept rides that far. You live, you learn.


----------



## Rat

There's no need to tip said:


> This is where you are wrong. You don't DESERVE tips automatically by the nature of your job. You EARN tips.


We do earn the tips, because they sure aren't paying us for the ride


----------



## Sly

DSLRreel said:


> You failed by driving 12 minutes. Don't accept rides that far. You live, you learn.


When you only get 1-3 pings an hour you take what you can get.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Here's the thing: it's not tipping it's the rate.

Tips are generally an extra reward for a job well done. As in, you were able to go above and beyond what is the outlined job. So if you got out of your car and opened the trunk for me to put in my luggage (for those airport trips) then yeah, I'm going to tip you, because that was beyond the job description.

You guys wanting to have tips to SUPPLEMENT your wages because the wages are so low; that's another matter.

It reminds me of review time and if you were to personally review yourself between: above and beyond, meeting requirements consistently and below requirements / sometimes meet, the majority of you would probably say you're above and beyond.

Again, it's the WAGES or RATES in which uber sets, that is the problem.


----------



## DSLRreel

Sly said:


> When you only get 1-3 pings an hour you take what you can get.


Call the passenger and ask their destination. You aren't working to take a loss.


----------



## J1945

sellkatsell44 said:


> *Tips are generally an extra reward for a job well done. As in, you were able to go above and beyond what is the outlined job. So if you got out of your car and opened the trunk for me to put in my luggage (for those airport trips) then yeah, I'm going to tip you, because that was beyond the job description.*
> 
> *You guys wanting to have tips to SUPPLEMENT your wages because the wages are so low; that's another matter.*


Exactly. I just spotted my dog groomer an extra $20 this morning. My dog was smelling good and had a new Harley-Davidson bandana around his neck. The dog doesn't care about motorcycles, but the groomer knows I ride. Above and beyond...a little extra than I expected...that's what I hand out tips for.

Those of you that sit in the drivers seat like an oxygen thieving skin sack, doing nothing more than going from point "A" to point "B", have no business expecting anything more from anybody.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

J1945 said:


> Exactly. I just spotted my dog groomer an extra $20 this morning. My dog was smelling good and had a new Harley-Davidson bandana around his neck. The dog doesn't care about motorcycles, but the groomer knows I ride. Above and beyond...a little extra than I expected...that's what I hand out tips for.
> 
> Those of you that sit in the drivers seat like an oxygen thieving skin sack, doing nothing more than going from point "A" to point "B", have no business expecting anything more from anybody.


I forgot about this troll. Another one rides the bus.


----------



## DSLRreel

ChortlingCrison said:


> I forgot about this troll. Another one rides the bus.





sellkatsell44 said:


> Here's the thing: it's not tipping it's the rate.
> 
> Tips are generally an extra reward for a job well done. As in, you were able to go above and beyond what is the outlined job. So if you got out of your car and opened the trunk for me to put in my luggage (for those airport trips) then yeah, I'm going to tip you, because that was beyond the job description.
> 
> You guys wanting to have tips to SUPPLEMENT your wages because the wages are so low; that's another matter.
> 
> It reminds me of review time and if you were to personally review yourself between: above and beyond, meeting requirements consistently and below requirements / sometimes meet, the majority of you would probably say you're above and beyond.
> 
> Again, it's the WAGES or RATES in which uber sets, that is the problem.


I agree that the problem lies in the centralized economic control that uber has over its so called "independent contractors," but, do you know what the margin is per mile for drivers when it isn't surging? Use the IRS standard milage deduction of $0.54 cents per mile as an average cost since no car is the same. What's a drivers profit per mile?


----------



## J1945

ChortlingCrison said:


> I forgot about this troll. Another one rides the bus.


HALP HALP!!! I don't agree with someone on the interwebs!!! Must be trollzz!!

Go shit in your hat.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DSLRreel said:


> I agree that the problem lies in the centralized economic control that uber has over its so called "independent contractors," but, do you know what the margin is per mile for drivers when it isn't surging? Use the IRS standard milage deduction of $0.54 cents per mile as an average cost since no car is the same. What's a drivers profit per mile?


I think it's been said so many times on this forum that it's ingrained into my brain.

But how is it relevant to this point?

Uber set the rates, uber calls you independent contractors even though it sets the rates and helps litigate the transaction by providing the app to do the merchant processing -- and it is uber that didn't allow a tipping option and initially strongly suggested no tipping is necessary.

Again, tipping is something that is made to be an extra "thank you" for not just doing your job but also doing a job well done. It's like the doorman who hails you a cab before you even told him you needed one because he knows your habits by now. You know, the one you'd give a Christmas gift to or bonus. Or the doctor/dentist who was nice enough to skip his lunch to squeeze you in. Or, the waiter(ress) who was nice enough to bring over crayons for your unruly kids while you're trying to decide what to order AND s/he is one of the rare ones that remember your allergy to xyz.

I do agree that folks probably should start carrying cash in their pockets if they stopped and thought about how cheap their ride was in comparison to taxi; but they see you taking in $21 not $15 and they don't think about the wear on car cost. They probably factor in gas and figure that you're going to have to be keeping up with the insurance anyways since you're a driver to begin with. They don't think about the mess that accumulates (at least I didn't, but then again I don't eat or liter in cars and am pretty clean in the sense that I watch where I sit so I don't dirty my clothes).


----------



## MrA

DSLRreel said:


> Call the passenger and ask their destination. You aren't working to take a loss.


I took this advice. Sent text that I'm 20 minutes away, asked where they were going. Rider canceled. Cancellation showed the destination, 2 miles.It was in a rural area that I like driving. It'f enouigh out of town that it is usually a $20+ ride to get anywhere.


----------



## DSLRreel

I got a server last night who didn't tip. 1 stared her.


----------



## Slim Pete

Drivers Unite!! said:


> The whole rating system is a farce. Uber allows Pax to rate drivers so that drivers will be forced to operate under their set of Nazi rules and regulations which ensure that their drivers will continue to be under their control and code of conduct.
> Driver's are allowed to rate pax so that they have a false sense of control that they will know who does and doesn't tip. This would work if half the pax tipped but when 1 out of 15 pax tip, the whole rating system is absolutely worthless. We are dealing with some of the worst filth and scum on the planet in Uber and Lyft Pax.
> 12 rides yesterday, no tips. 5 were on Lyft. Doesn't seem like the tipping option helps. They are all classless filth.
> I am beginning to reexamine my tipping habits. I may stop tipping everyone. If I don't get tips, nobody else does. All Uber and Lyft drivers should start doing this. But if we all do that, does that mean the terrorists have won?


you have to keep in mind that Uber clearly tells passengers tips are not needed. While I agree the passengers should have better sense and know tips cannot possibly be included, you still can't blame them 100% when Uber keeps drilling it into their heads. Do I approve of Uber's non tipping policy? Obviously not.

It's totally unfair and disgraceful. It's like telling a waiter or waitress: "you will not get tips from diners, but you still must SMILE and be cheerful, because I am going to ask each diner to rate you after their meal and if your rating falls below..."

Totally unfair.

You simply don't coerce people into providing a good service under the threat of being fired.

Instead you encourage people to provide a good service by the promising potential of being tipped in return. That's how it has been for generations.

However, Uber being classless and scum, chooses the most unreasonable way to proceed.

Nothing we can do about it. But rating pax 1* or 2* because of it does nothing to solve the problem. All it does is make it more difficult for the rest of us to weed out the real problem passengers.


----------



## Slim Pete

Sal29 said:


> With 2 stars for non tippers, drivers would know not to pick up non tippers with extremely low ratings. and the pax would be forced to either start tipping or take Lyft or a Cab.


Or they could simply open a new account and start at 5 all over again. LOL.


----------



## DSLRreel

Slim Pete said:


> you have to keep in mind that Uber clearly tells passengers tips are not needed. While I agree the passengers should have better sense and know tips cannot possibly be included, you still can't blame them 100% when Uber keeps drilling it into their heads. Do I approve of Uber's non tipping policy? Obviously not.
> 
> It's totally unfair and disgraceful. It's like telling a waiter or waitress: "you will not get tips from diners, but you still must SMILE and be cheerful, because I am going to ask each diner to rate you after their meal and if your rating falls below..."
> 
> Totally unfair.
> 
> You simply don't coerce people into providing a good service under the threat of being fired.
> 
> Instead you encourage people to provide a good service by the promising potential of being tipped in return. That's how it has been for generations.
> 
> However, Uber being classless and scum, chooses the most unreasonable way to proceed.
> 
> Nothing we can do about it. But rating pax 1* or 2* because of it does nothing to solve the problem. All it does is make it more difficult for the rest of us to weed out the real problem passengers.


There's no difference to me between the two. Trouble makers and non tippers aren't welcome in my car. They belong on a city bus.


----------



## DSLRreel

Slim Pete said:


> Or they could simply open a new account and start at 5 all over again. LOL.


I'm happy to hand out more 1 star reviews.


----------



## UberLou

MrA said:


> I hear you. I drove 12 minutes to pick up a passenger, that only rode for 3 minutes, no tip! $2.75 fare. BS


That is not the riders problem bro, why take it out on them? You shouldnt accept anything you have to travel over 8 minutes for.


----------



## MrA

UberLou said:


> That is not the riders problem bro, why take it out on them? You shouldnt accept anything you have to travel over 8 minutes for.


I'm still learning. This will be my 3rd weekend driving. The 5 minute wait period is great. I had a pick up at a house party, they were still partying when I arrived. A group of 4 riders, all hanging out around my car, watching all the shenanigans. No one grabbed a door handle or made themselves available to announce their name. I set a 5 minute timer, it rang, and I left. Did that 6 times last night, $3.75 charged to each. Time is money. Cancellations pay more than minimum fare, lol


----------



## Ringo

What I recently learned that some of you may or may not know is that uber/lyft most likely are lowering rates to get complete data on people's travel habits throughout all demographics, this is because in the not too distant future SDC are going to be it and having this data is priceless and may explain why uber offers some of these ridiculous discounts, hell I was just offered half off all x and pool rides this week. Remember the agreement we all signed when starting this? It had a provision that we would share all our ride data with technology company and could not sue. This is what they want from us more than anything else, they need to know where when and how many SDC'S it will take to accommodate all travel.


----------



## klm

Sal29 said:


> Any Uber driver who ever gives 5 stars to a non tipper is a big part of the problem.


Would you give a lower star rating to someone who tipped but you (the driver) felt the tip was insufficient?


----------



## DrivingStPete

Tequila Jake said:


> 2. How many drivers decide whether or not to take a call based on passenger rating? I'd say 80-90% of the time I'm driving when I get a ping and barely have time to look at the address to decide whether to take it, much less rating. And quite often the ping is for a stacked call where you don't see the rating at all.


I think drivers do themselves a disservice by not looking at the rating of a ping.

I've had pax joke about their friends low ratings from harassing drivers. If you refuse to use the tools offered, that's your option.


----------



## DrivingStPete

3stars for a non-tipper is reasonable


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Sal29 said:


> Any Uber driver who ever gives 5 stars to a non tipper is a big part of the problem.


I think one change that should happen to UberPool is that we rate PAX at the end of the fare. I don't like to rate PAX when one is sitting right next to me. Because is I give them a 3 or 4 star for not tipping I don't want to have the unconformable question of why did you rate them 3/4 stars...


----------



## Huberis

Uber would likely apply a curve, skew the results. Who knows what they currently do to manipulate a pax's rating? There is no way to know. They could easily look at a driver's rating history.... "here is a driver who routinely rates pax 2 stars" They apply a curve to correct that bias, the driver is pleased to believe revenge is his. I would be surprised if Uber wasn't doing that, drivers are easy to read.


----------



## Sly

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I think one change that should happen to UberPool is that we rate PAX at the end of the fare. I don't like to rate PAX when one is sitting right next to me. Because is I give them a 3 or 4 star for not tipping I don't want to have the unconformable question of why did you rate them 3/4 stars...


One could argue that if one wanted 5 stars they should give 5 stars in return.


----------



## Huberis

Sly said:


> One could argue that if one wanted 5 stars they should give 5 stars in return.


That is the best use of psychology. Rate the pax in front of them 5 stars for the simple reason anything less is a fail. The thing is, who really cares about the rating system anymore? The pax couldn't care less for the most part. Uber is losing its ability to punish a driver due to their rating average. The system has been undermined thanks in part to the Cali, Ma lawsuit. That was one of the few highlights of the outcome.


----------



## Sly

Huberis said:


> That is the best use of psychology. Rate the pax in front of them 5 stars for the simple reason anything less is a fail. The thing is, who really cares about the rating system anymore? The pax couldn't care less for the most part. Uber is losing its ability to punish a driver due to their rating average. The system has been undermined thanks in part to the Cali, Ma lawsuit. That was one of the few highlights of the outcome.


How was the system undermined, I missed that?
You can't be terminated for a bad rating?


----------



## Huberis

Sly said:


> How was the system undermined, I missed that?
> You can't be terminated for a bad rating?


I would need to do a bit of rereading. The result of the lawsuit in those two states has taken weakened Uber's ability to can drivers as independent contractors with respect to their ratings. The info should be out there. I will say this much, it isn't something complained about on the forum so much anymore.

Have a look around in the advocacy forum. You might find info there. Were @Chi1 cabby still active, I'd suppose he could elaborate.


----------



## Sly

Huberis said:


> I would need to do a bit of rereading. The result of the lawsuit in those two states has taken weakened Uber's ability to can drivers as independent contractors with respect to their ratings. The info should be out there. I will say this much, it isn't something complained about on the forum so much anymore.
> 
> Have a look around in the advocacy forum. You might find info there. Were @Chi1 cabby still active, I'd suppose he could elaborate.


Maybe they should change the ap to ping the closest driver with the highest rating first. That way low ratings only get picked when it surges.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Sly said:


> One could argue that if one wanted 5 stars they should give 5 stars in return.


Ya, but it doesn't work that way with the PAX. Most people that I have talked to about this, that don't use Uber or Lyft say that they would never give 5 stars. A 5 star rating would me they open and closed the door, when got picked up and dropped off. Which is why the rating system needs to be changed.


----------



## Ringo

Car never comes to a complete stop for pool got to jump forward, if they want a still car a tip is required.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

I have a question for you guys. I know people won't pick up people with a low PAX rating. But I had an Uber PAX with a rating 4.43 but it was at a surge x2. The trip was to the Airport $26.42 so it was an extra $15 for the surge. Most of the times trips to the airport are about $15 not counting the toll of $3.00.

Would you still pick someone up with a low rating but a good surge.???- Because you know if you cancel you might miss the surge.

My next question is--- If there is a good surge going on would you still give them a low rating if they didn't tip you??


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I do not pay that much attention to ratings. I have had more than a few perfectly acceptable passengers with ratings less than two stars---both on UberX and Uber Taxi.

Rarely do I lowrate over a tip (or lack thereof). There must be another factor, as a rule. As Uber tells its users not to tip, I find it difficult to fault a user that is only doing what the provider tells him to do.



Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Would you still pick someone up with a low rating but a good surge.???- Because you know if you cancel you might miss the surge. My next question is--- If there is a good surge going on would you still give them a low rating if they didn't tip you??


----------



## steveK2016

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not pay that much attention to ratings. I have had more than a few perfectly acceptable passengers with ratings less than two stars---both on UberX and Uber Taxi.
> 
> Rarely do I lowrate over a tip (or lack thereof). There must be another factor, as a rule. As Uber tells its users not to tip, I find it difficult to fault a user that is only doing what the provider tells him to do.


No way, automatic 4 star if they don't tip for me. 3 star if they request a stop under 5 minutes without a tip. If it goes over 5 min, they get a 1 star.

I had one guy just start smoking in my car. My car smells great on a regular basis, I get complimented on it on almost every pickup, I don't smoke and no one else is allowed to smoke. He even waited until we were on the highway and close enough to his destination that exiting and kicking him out would have put him close enough to his destination. He got a 1 star. You do not smoke in someone else's car without asking them first.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

steveK2016 said:


> He even waited until we were on the highway and close enough to his destination that exiting and kicking him out would have put him close enough to his destination. He got a 1 star. You do not smoke in someone else's car without asking them first.


That would, indeed, merit one star, at best. Likely I would have kicked him out of the car, even if we were only one block away from his destination. It would have earned him a formal complaint to Uber from me.

...............and this is coming from someone who has no use for the anti-smoking agenda...........................


----------



## Ringo

I view someone lighting up without the decency to ask is akin to taking a dump on my backseat, highway pullover right then with a full face of pepper spray, there is such a level of disrespect and disdain by that action that I will deal with the consequences for my actions and be okay with it.


----------



## MrA

Another Uber Driver said:


> That would, indeed, merit one star, at best. Likely I would have kicked him out of the car, even if we were only one block away from his destination. It would have earned him a formal complaint to Uber from me.
> 
> ...............and this is coming from someone who has no use for the anti-smoking agenda...........................


I need an answer. Have you ever had to ask a rider to exit the vehicle? I had to end a trip and ask the rider to exit recently. the guy would not move. He just stared ahead. Kept saying they I "have to" take him to his destination. I proceeded to remove his luggage from my vehicle, while wondering what can actually be done to remove the passenger. If that guy was sitting in my home, he would have had the shit kicked out of him, and forcibly dragged out. Short of having to call police, what can a driver do to quickly handle the situation himself? Worried about legal stuff. I would like to think the rider is trespassing when asked to leave. That I would have a right to drag him out of my car at that point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MrA said:


> I need an answer. Have you ever had to ask a rider to exit the vehicle?
> 
> I had to end a trip and ask the rider to exit recently. the guy would not move. He just stared ahead. Kept saying they I "have to" take him to his destination.
> 
> Short of having to call police, what can a driver do to quickly handle the situation himself? Worried about legal stuff.


The answer to the first question is "yes".

In the situation that you describe, you must summon the police or go to the police. I have done both. If you lay a hand on a customer, never mind 
de-activation, you could be looking at civil and criminal assault charges. Yes, it is a pain in the tookas to summon and wait for the police, but, the police are qualified and trained to deal with obnoxious people. Most TNC drivers lack such training.


----------

